# Orangey Tutorial for the asian girls & everyone else



## professionaltart (Jun 18, 2006)

I did this for MAC_Lolita even though she requested it like 10,000 years ago. 

I didn't start with my foundation and etc etc cause Im lazy and i figure everyone just wants to see how to work the no crease/small crease/flat eyelid anyway but apologies in advance for just the eyes.

So anyhow, i started out with just a shadestick on as a base cause if you read my other tut, i hate paints. And with a 252 brush just put on a light color, in the case I used Naked lunch.









and thats what it should look like. man i look really tired and dumb

with the same 252 brush I packes MOTIF on the lid. i really hated Motif up until like a week ago so I wanted you all to love it or learn to love it as much as me. I blended it out with a 217 brush.













here i put some RULE right in the outer corners of my eye with the 252









and just blended with a 224




make that face when you do it too.





then i used COPPERING with a 224 and blended it above my small crease in a half arc way so think windshield wiper motion.








the key to wearing anything regardless of crease, no crease lid or no lid is BLENDING. now i dont mean blend until all the colors look like one cause i see a lot of that on these forums but blend it enough so it isnt like a color block unless thats what you want.





ta da!














i hope this helped sorta, ask questions if you have any thaankss!


----------



## Lizz (Jun 18, 2006)

LOVE it! thanks sooooooo much! It helped because i have single eyelids also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post MORE please!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jun 18, 2006)

:roll: very nice ....ihave this color COPPERING iwill try it


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 18, 2006)

That's very nice tut! thanks for sharing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so envious of your pink brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .. i want a PINKie brussshhhhhhhahhhgghh!! tooooooohhh!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 18, 2006)

I liked this tut.... the colors u used are so nice very pretty


----------



## Julie (Jun 18, 2006)

I have always been afraid of orange colors but I love the colors you've chosen and I think I could probably pull them off. Awesome Tutorial and Fabulous blending!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 18, 2006)

great blending 
nice colors


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 18, 2006)

Those colors look beautiful on you! I just would have added some mascara or something, but you look great nonetheless


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattyxheart* 
_Those colors look beautiful on you! I just would have added some mascara or something, but you look great nonetheless_

 
right after i finished the tutorial i took it over, showered and went to bed lol


----------



## Ad0rkable_ (Jun 22, 2006)

i always look forward to your tutorials! lovee this one :]


----------



## yvannie (Jun 22, 2006)

I love your tutorials! They are of great help as i have the same eyes as you. =)


----------



## wolfmaster (Jun 22, 2006)

This totally rocks!! so you think with asian eyes, we don't need that V thing?


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfmaster* 
_This totally rocks!! so you think with asian eyes, we don't need that V thing?_

 
its not like a definite V shape its more of like a half moon


----------



## ShirleyK (Jun 30, 2006)

WOW.... I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU..... I LOVE YOU SO MUCH...

I'm gonna try this... I was so not confidence to wear orange before... I'm so happy now... sorry for replying now, cos I didn't online for quite sometimes... I gotta attend my interviews and it really beats me up...

And again  I LOVE YOUR TUT...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 30, 2006)

so pretty.


----------



## sasse142 (Jun 30, 2006)

awesome tutorial and I love the colors used.....which mac do u work at?  i'm from nyc also


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 
_LOVE it! thanks sooooooo much! It helped because i have single eyelids also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post MORE please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too. i am white but have asian shaped eyes and when mua's try to make a fake crease I look as if I am 5 years old trying mommie's makeup. this is a great look!~


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jul 2, 2006)

That is aweeesome!!!   I might do that on my sister for halloween, since she wants me to do her makeup and she has asian eyees (she's chinese)


----------

